# 29E- Electronic Warfare Specialist/ SOF



## cisco4711 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm currently at my window to re enlist and am going to re class. I've been looking at many jobs with SOF opportunities and the ones that have been getting my attention are 35 series and 29E. I've read the opportunities for 35 series, but haven't really read anything on 29E. Can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## Il Duce (Mar 26, 2014)

29 series is electronic warfare.  In the Army right now that means you do a lot with CREW systems (vehicle mounted counter-RCIED jammers).  The Army's intent is to have 29 series become Electronic Warfare Officers (EWO) similar to what the Air Force and Navy have.  They manage the electromagnetic spectrum and help plan electronic attack/defense.  It's kind of a cross between the G6 and collection manager if that makes sense.  I recommend 35 series but I am biased.


----------



## cisco4711 (Mar 26, 2014)

35 series seems like great work with outstanding opportunities, but all the typing and desk work doesn't seem too fun. I've talked to the 29E here at 3/75 and they go through some really cool schools and it's appealing to me. But I wanted to know what how other SOF units used their 29E's.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 26, 2014)

Il Duce said:


> 29 series is electronic warfare.  In the Army right now that means you do a lot with CREW systems (vehicle mounted counter-RCIED jammers).  *The Army's intent is to have 29 series become Electronic Warfare Officers (EWO) similar to what the Air Force and Navy have.*  They manage the electromagnetic spectrum and help plan electronic attack/defense.  It's kind of a cross between the G6 and collection manager if that makes sense.  I recommend 35 series but I am biased.


Cool, what kind of planes will they fly on?


----------



## Il Duce (Mar 26, 2014)

SOWT - I think that's one of the weaknesses in the Army EWO effort.  The AF and Navy EWO programs take pilots, navigators, and aircraft crewmembers - the Army does not.  So, I'm not sure Army EWOs will ever fly on aircraft.

Cisco - if 29 sounds good rock out.  I will tell you though if you don't want to do desk work I'm not sure either is going to be for you.  Maybe 35M/L or a 35P doing SOT-A mission work might be more appealing as outdoor jobs - but they still require a lot of writing.


----------



## Brill (Mar 26, 2014)

Sounds gay.

I see a spike of RF energy on my spectrum display. I push button. I see HUGE spike of RF energy.

Or

I push button and no spike. I fix box so when I push button, big spike show up.

Enjoy your nine weeks of AIT at Ft Sill.

Oh by the way...who do you think tells you WHICH freqs to jam?


----------



## AWP (Mar 26, 2014)

lindy said:


> Oh by the way...who do you think tells you WHICH freqs to jam?


 
Pfftt! Here at Bagram the answer is "ALL."


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 26, 2014)

I took a long look at 29E as a possible reclass to stay in the Army. Although not an action guy job, one of the more important support jobs to any ground forces on the current battlefield.

If you qualify and are truly interested in it, I would go for it. Promotions and advancement will be excellent and although I don't see it becoming an officer career field, I would expect it to become warrant officer field.

As for the paperwork end, any support role you get into will have retarded amounts of paperwork, it is the Army.

Good luck!


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 26, 2014)

JAB said:


> I took a long look at 29E as a possible reclass to stay in the Army. Although not an action guy job, one of the more important support jobs to any ground forces on the current battlefield.
> 
> If you qualify and are truly interested in it, I would go for it. Promotions and advancement will be excellent and although *I don't see it becoming an officer career field*, I would expect it to become warrant officer field.
> 
> ...



29A and 290A.  There aren't many out there, but they do exist.

http://usacac.army.mil/cac2/cew/FA29.asp


----------



## Brill (Mar 27, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Pfftt! Here at Bagram the answer is "ALL."



All that RF makes "it" shrivel.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 27, 2014)

lindy said:


> All that RF makes "it" shrivel.



If it doesn't shrivel, it will at least eradicate all of the Y chromosomes in your little swimmers. Every guy I've ever met that basked in the RF (25Q that worked tropo and 25S) had little girls. Any sons were from before they enlisted/reclassed.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 27, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> If it doesn't shrivel, it will at least eradicate all of the Y chromosomes in your little swimmers. Every guy I've ever met that basked in the RF (25Q that *worked tropo* and 25S) had little girls. Any sons were from before they enlisted/reclassed.


 
Agree.  All the guys I know (including myself) that worked on tropo systems had daughters while they were working in their MOS.  My son was born after I left the MOS.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 27, 2014)

Glad to hear it's reversible.


----------



## cisco4711 (Mar 28, 2014)

So does anyone know know where in the SOF community a 29E echo would be needed? I'm looking for specific units in case a slot for Ranger Regiment doesn't become available.


----------



## cisco4711 (Mar 28, 2014)

Never mind my last post, a quick search revealed that 160th could use this MOS.


----------

